# Lemax LX50 II beamshot



## chartmarker (Apr 7, 2018)

I was out in the warm dry desert tonight with the dog, sorry all I had was my cell phone.


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 8, 2018)

chartmarker said:


> I was out in the warm dry desert tonight with the dog, sorry all I had was my cell phone.
> View attachment 7231



Nice beam :thanks:


----------



## karlthev (Apr 8, 2018)

Great shot, realistic photo capture equipment! Nice user posting!



Karl


----------



## chartmarker (Apr 11, 2018)

This is the mount I made for my light out on the trails, it holds it well on the rough trails and the sling works well when we are on foot.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 12, 2018)

Link doesn't seem to work.....


Karl


----------



## scout24 (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm asking here only because this thread's at the top... Could someone educate me about the 50's battery pack? I presume it's propietary, but am curious as to voltage/cells used, as long as it's not an industrh secret. If it is, my apologies...


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 12, 2018)

You can PM Dan XeRay and he will give you answers!
As far as I know, the 50, 70 and the 70 superpower all uses same battery pack with different head reflector.


----------



## chartmarker (Apr 12, 2018)

Yes the battery is the same on all their light's. Just the bulb and reflectors are different on the lights.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks, folks. I'll be messaging Xeray.


----------



## chartmarker (Apr 12, 2018)

I fixed the link, I think.


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 13, 2018)

chartmarker said:


> I fixed the link, I think.


Yup its working, nice mounting option cm!


----------



## XeRay (Apr 13, 2018)

chartmarker said:


> Yes the battery is the same on all their light's. Just the bulb and reflectors are different on the lights.



Lemax uses 2 different wattage ballasts as we also do, but we use military grade ballasts (35/50 or 50/70).

Actually we use 2 different bulbs and different Igniters for the 2 different lights, while Lemax uses the same OSRAM or Philips D1S 35 watt rated bulb/igniter assby (1 piece) for all 3 lights, even 70 watts.

We use a 35 watt GE D2S bulb made in Hungary (best in class) for the 35/50 and a XeSparQ igniter / socket (patented) for fast bulb replacement 1 to 2 minutes (no tools) 
vs 20 minutes and special tools needed for the Lemax bulbs.

We use a special high power and very expensive (3X $) Philips bulb for the 50/70 or a Superpower, Philips DL50/740 (not a "fatboy")

For our proposed "Ultra" (80 but more likely 85 watt) Superpower or standard (LX70) head our XV-85 ULTRA (60/85 most likely) we use the same XeSparQ Igniter/socket and the Philips DL50 "Fatboy" to handle 85 watts.


----------



## chartmarker (Apr 14, 2018)

XeRay said:


> Lemax uses 2 different wattage ballasts as we also do, but we use military grade ballasts (35/50 or 50/70).Actually we use 2 different bulbs and different Igniters for the 2 different lights, while Lemax uses the same OSRAM or Philips D1S 35 watt rated bulb/igniter assby (1 piece) for all 3 lights, even 70 watts.We use a 35 watt GE D2S bulb made in Hungary (best in class) for the 35/50 and a XeSparQ igniter / socket (patented) for fast bulb replacement 1 to 2 minutes (no tools) vs 20 minutes and special tools needed for the Lemax bulbs.We use a special high power and very expensive (3X $) Philips bulb for the 50/70 or a Superpower, Philips DL50/740 (not a "fatboy")For our proposed "Ultra" (80 but more likely 85 watt) Superpower or standard (LX70) head our XV-85 ULTRA (60/85 most likely) we use the same XeSparQ Igniter/socket and the Philips DL50 "Fatboy" to handle 85 watts.


Thanks Dan, knowledge is power. I try to learn something new everyday.This a a beamshot of my LeMax mini from 75 feet away.


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 14, 2018)

nice shot


----------



## kj2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Seeing all these awesome pictures, makes me want one of these


----------



## karlthev (Apr 14, 2018)

kj2 said:


> Seeing all these awesome pictures, makes me want one of these



Always remember, "It's *NOT* what you *NEED* but what you *WANT*"!!! :devil:



Karl


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 14, 2018)

karlthev said:


> Always remember, "It's *NOT* what you *NEED* but what you *WANT*"!!! :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Karl



exactly, other than food shelter water, everything else is Want!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2018)

karlthev said:


> Always remember, "It's *NOT* what you *NEED* but what you *WANT*"!!! :devil:
> Karl


To be honest.. I did ask for a LX70 + extra battery quote, a few weeks back


----------



## scout24 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm going to live vicariously for right now, these are a bit out of reach at the moment. Keep up the beamshots though!!!


----------



## karlthev (Apr 15, 2018)

scout24 said:


> I'm going to live vicariously for right now, these are a bit out of reach at the moment. Keep up the beamshots though!!!



Sensible...sometimes a position from which I stray..hence my current membership in my local chapter of *LH*----*Lumoholics*....:shakehead


Karl


----------



## chartmarker (Apr 15, 2018)

My next trip out I'm going to try to remember to take a real camera and try to do some videos of the light on the mountain's. I was seeing some go results this last trip, the light is doing exactly what I got it for.


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 21, 2018)

XeRay said:


> Lemax uses 2 different wattage ballasts as we also do, but we use military grade ballasts (35/50 or 50/70).
> 
> Actually we use 2 different bulbs and different Igniters for the 2 different lights, while Lemax uses the same OSRAM or Philips D1S 35 watt rated bulb/igniter assby (1 piece) for all 3 lights, even 70 watts.
> 
> ...



This is interesting! I thought you always use the DL50 Fatboy for the 70W+ lights.


----------



## XeRay (Apr 21, 2018)

The_Driver said:


> This is interesting! I thought you always use the DL50 Fatboy for the 70W+ lights.


No, as a rule with rare exception, we use the Fatboy for 75 watt and above. We use them where they "rule" very specialized situations of 75 to 85 watts.
The DL50/740 does a great job in the 50 to 70 range. We sell and use in our products about 1200 to 1500 PC's of this bulb per year.
We use one of the three P32d based bulbs in their optimal applications. They all share the same (bayonet) socket base style.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 21, 2018)

Very interesting bulb info... Well, it wasn't quite as out of reach as I thought, and I took delivery of a LX50II from XeRay today. Nicely packaged, rugged case, and all but waterproof with all the tape. A few days early to boot! Battery charged, waiting for dark to put a bit of time on it...


----------



## sledhead (May 7, 2018)

Congrats on the new light! Now we'll have all versions of the Lemax's at the HID shoot-out when it occurs! Let's see a picture when you have time. :thumbsup:

Hopefully the "ULTRA" SP will be a reality by then also.


----------



## flik78 (May 10, 2018)

Thanks for the shot!
I can just recommend ordering from Dan. I got my LX-50II a few weeks ago and it s a awesome light!!


----------



## scout24 (May 10, 2018)

sledhead said:


> Congrats on the new light! Now we'll have all versions of the Lemax's at the HID shoot-out when it occurs! Let's see a picture when you have time. :thumbsup:
> 
> Hopefully the "ULTRA" SP will be a reality by then also.



Lol, I'll bring the runt of the litter...  I'd love to post up a few pics, but can't get tinypic to play nice with my Galaxy. It's my sole link to the outside world at the moment, and a new computer or tablet is on the back burner for now.


----------



## chartmarker (May 11, 2018)

Going up north near Flagstaff for the Overland Expo next week and hope to get some video's of beam shots with my little light. If all goes well I will post photos and videos when we return .


----------



## karlthev (May 11, 2018)

Love to see what you get next week! How's the desert these days?



Karl


----------



## chartmarker (May 12, 2018)

Warm and dry, but that's the way we like it. Good for star gazing .


----------



## sledhead (May 12, 2018)

Have fun at the Overland Expo west....tried to go to Overland East in October but to my surprise they did not want or allow any "RV's" at the Biltmore Estate...even the smaller Benz Sprinters which mine is.......:thumbsdow ...... And, to really tick me off when I watched the you tube reviews their was plenty of them!! 

Next October I'll be offsite shining my SuperPower at the bums!!


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 12, 2018)

sledhead said:


> Next October I'll be offsite shining my SuperPower at the bums!!



Time for a USGI surplus short arc in the 100kw range. If you're going to do it, do it right. 
A tank light will get your point across.


----------



## sledhead (May 12, 2018)

Oh yea!


----------



## chartmarker (May 12, 2018)

Yes they have stupid rules, we camp off site in the forest and yes I'm going to blast my mini at them. we will be camping next to a large field so I'm going to try to get beam shots on the trees.


----------



## chartmarker (Jul 14, 2018)

Hello to the good people of the world of HID, wondering if anyone knows the diameter of a Lemax light where the handle is mounted? I'm looking to replace the handle and place a ring or clamp there to get a better hold of the light for a tripod head. I made a home made plate but don't want light falling off along the trails.


----------

